# Alcohol Stoves ?



## chase creek (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone here have experience with alcohol stoves, store-bought or homemade? (For backpacking, not marine/boating)

Any great difference between denatured alcohol and yellow HEET as a fuel? I've had great results with HEET, but haven't tried straight denatured alcohol yet.

Been playing around making different types of stovesto use with a Heini pot.

Thanks


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Whatever you do be EXTREMELY CAREFUL when experimenting with those "can stoves" or whatever they're calling them!

My son who is in eight grade has a classmate that was seriously burned back in October. His family is big into the outdoors. He and his father were experimenting with making one and something happened and he ended up with burns over eighty percent of his body. As I said, this happened just shortly into this school year and he just recently (like in the last month or so) has been able to return to school.

John

EDIT:
Here's a link to a post I made when it happened.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=306742&highlight=stove+burns


----------



## chase creek (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks John. I read your post and the reply you got.. I guess I'd have to agree with what he said. The flame is very hard to see (like impossible) in the daylight, and adding fuel to a stove that is still burning, no matter what that fuel is, is a really bad idea. That's my guess as to what happened in that case. I'm pretty well aquainted with propane / bhutane types, and have a good respect for all fuels. Of course, all it takes is a lapse of caution, and bad things WILL happen.

I appreciate you words of warning, and hope anyone who is experimenting with any type of stove/fuel does some research before lighting a match.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I made one and used denatured alcohol. It worked well. You definately do not want to add fuel after it is lit! I think denatured alcohol is used more regularly because it is easier to find in general. I have not tried HEET.


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

I think that making the stove is neat but have yet to do it. I bought a couple of Trangia cook kits off of ebay that came with an alcohol burner. I have the best luck with the yellow HEET and can get a 12 minute burn out of a film cannister of fuel.

Flame is really hard to see... that's why I like to measure the fuel (with film canister) and let it burn out each time. Only fill again when cold and needed.


----------



## chase creek (Nov 23, 2009)

I do the same - let it burn out. I've been getting a boil time (2 cups of water) of 3 minutes+/-, with a total burn time (useable) of 5 minutes +/- with 1 oz of HEET. Using a Heiniken 24oz pot, the lower half painted flat black with hi temp paint, with a windscreen.
The stove is a "Super Cat" design; just a 3oz Fancy Feast cat food tin with 2 rows of 1/4" diameter holes spaced evenly around the tin.
Whole system weighs 3 oz.


----------



## jeepcachr (Apr 28, 2010)

There isn't a stove much simpler than a super cat stove. Check out this site for more information and super detailed instructions. 

edit:since I'm not allowed to post links yet (new user) google jim wood super cat and check out his site.

I sold my coleman stove and now this is all I use. I really like it. Right now I'm playing with getting one to simmer. They really don't have a temperature control and for boiling water that's great, not so good for long low burns like baking biscuits.

There are so light, so cheap and so easy to make I bring along a couple. If one goes out before I'm finished cooking I light the other one. Never ever try to refuel any stove while it's hot, that's just asking for trouble.

I prefer denatured alcohol and haven't tried heet. That link above has lots of information on different fuels. If you use heet make sure it's the yellow bottle and not the red.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I made several from pop cans, but found the energy drink cans are much thicker sidewall and more durable. 
I have used heet, denatured alcohol, and isopropyl alcohol as fuels. 
Denatured was my choice because it is cheaper to use and burns clean. Isopropyl burns, but emits carbon deposits.
It really amazes me how well these stoves work and how simplistic they can be.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I used these on a canoe trip they worked good,I bought a bunch and a lot of fuel,,,


----------



## expt (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a alcohol stove in the before and it will take almost 11-13 minutes to get surfacing in atop of water.I has before problem having the Varsity scouts use a alcohol stove. In fact I teach them how to make the stoves.


----------



## jeepcachr (Apr 28, 2010)

expt said:


> I have a alcohol stove in the before and it will take almost 11-13 minutes to get surfacing in atop of water.I has before problem having the Varsity scouts use a alcohol stove. In fact I teach them how to make the stoves.


What type stove were you making? How much water were you boiling? Was it windy? That's really long, I can boil 2 cups in 4 minutes.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I've made several of the pepsi can stoves and I burn denatured alcohol in them. At winter camp I could boil two cups of water in less time than guys using MSR or coleman stoves. There's nothing better than enjoying a hot breakfast while everyone is still standing around waiting for their food to be ready.

One thing that helps is to use a disposable oven liner and use it as a wind break by wrapping it around the stove and pot. I also keep a lid on the pot to keep the heat from escaping and make the water boil faster.




















Here's a link to all sorts of cool home made back-packing stoves.
http://zenstoves.net/Credits.htm


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

they work great cheap fuel too!


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

I have built around 7 of the pop can style ones. My favorite is one I had built out of 2 25.3oz Foster cans. Can get 2 cups of water to a boil in around 4 mins with denatured alcohol.


----------

